# Engine Cleaning Suggestions



## calicruzinn (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

my engine needs a good ol' fashioned cleaning, but not sure how to or with what..?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Garden hose is fine or pressure wash from distance.

Simple green solution and spray that around. Let it sit and spread for about 5 mins the take a brush and scrub places which have oil and other clumps.

Then just rinse with garden hose or pressure wash from distance. Spot touch up as needed. You can then leaf blower it or use a high volume air compressor to help try to prevent corrosion but it’s not that big of a deal.


You don’t need to cover anything however you can disconnect the neg cable if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Spray Nine and Purple Power are both powerful degreasers/cleaners that do an awesome job cleaning underhood and undercarriage areas, I use them both extensively in the shop, and prefer them over Simple Green, by a large margin. If you can find Spray Nine locally or order some in, it's a great all around cleaner as well when diluted for interiors, and has the added bonus of killing the 'Rona.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks for the post ill get some purple power from walmart and do a nice little under the hood clean as well.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I just go to any car wash and just use their power washer.

There's also a selection on the knob called engine degreaser.


----------



## dimmuel (Apr 28, 2020)

If it is not too dirty, you can do rinseless wash although you will need lots of MF towels.


----------



## calicruzinn (Mar 14, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Garden hose is fine or pressure wash from distance.
> 
> Simple green solution and spray that around. Let it sit and spread for about 5 mins the take a brush and scrub places which have oil and other clumps.
> 
> ...



Appreciate the tip. Thanks.


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

Diamond193 said:


> Thanks for the post ill get some purple power from walmart and do a nice little under the hood clean as well.


you should show a before and after picture!!


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Lui said:


> you should show a before and after picture!!


Its not very dirty but it would give me somthing to do. Im a virgo so im a clean freak and a bit of a perfectionist.


----------

